# I almost puked feeding my tegu!!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I thawed out a rat pinkie in hot water getting ready for my tegu's "every other day" feeding. (he gets a rat 3 or 4 times per month). Since tegus absolutely lose their minds when it comes to food, you can't let them get used to a feeding ritual or a consistent regimen. You gotta keep changing things up, pick a new spot for feeding from time to time. 
This time, I chose my coffee table (he never eats in his tank). I took him out and placed him on the table facing away from the food bowl with 5 superworms and one fat rat pinkie, and, with tongue-a- flicking, he made a bee-line to the bowl, grabbed the rat and struggled with it (this was his largest rat ever) crunched...crunched, and crunched... and then, rat guts shot out all over the table and on some books! I had to walk away...dry heaving! Blood, and all sorts of unidentifiable stuff were on my table. 
He finally wolfed the rat down and I threw heaps of paper towel down with my eyes closed...right after I regained my stomach! The books are in the garbage.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You didnt see that coming?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha my moniter is also messy when i give him chickens,, his big trick is to thrash the chicks bloody guts on the side of his cage turning white plywood into a blood bath,, truly not the funnest thing to clean up,,


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Suck it up, Nancy!









Sounds like you need to start putting down a drop cloth.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> Suck it up, Nancy!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> You didnt see that coming?


No, I really didn't. I've had plenty of rat eating monitors and the only gross thing that happened were the sound of snapping bones. That, I can take. Rat guts shooting across my table, I'm not conditioned to. Plus, monitors and tegus like to wipe their face after eating. My little dude had so much blood on his face I had to wipe it off for him!








I felt the need to chug a beer first! Yeah...I'm more of a mary than I thought.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> You didnt see that coming?


No, I really didn't. I've had plenty of rat eating monitors and the only gross thing that happened were the sound of snapping bones. That, I can take. Rat guts shooting across my table, I'm not conditioned to. Plus, monitors and tegus like to wipe their face after eating. My little dude had so much blood on his face I had to wipe it off for him!








I felt the need to chug a beer first! Yeah...I'm more of a mary than I thought.








[/quote]

Could've just used one of your tampons.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> You didnt see that coming?


No, I really didn't. I've had plenty of rat eating monitors and the only gross thing that happened were the sound of snapping bones. That, I can take. Rat guts shooting across my table, I'm not conditioned to. Plus, monitors and tegus like to wipe their face after eating. My little dude had so much blood on his face I had to wipe it off for him!








I felt the need to chug a beer first! Yeah...I'm more of a mary than I thought.








[/quote]

Could've just used one of your tampons.:rasp:
[/quote]
I confide in you guys my delicate side, and this what I get!







<<< my favorite smilie!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> You didnt see that coming?


No, I really didn't. I've had plenty of rat eating monitors and the only gross thing that happened were the sound of snapping bones. That, I can take. Rat guts shooting across my table, I'm not conditioned to. Plus, monitors and tegus like to wipe their face after eating. My little dude had so much blood on his face I had to wipe it off for him!








I felt the need to chug a beer first! Yeah...I'm more of a mary than I thought.








[/quote]

Could've just used one of your tampons.:rasp:
[/quote]
I confide in you guys my delicate side, and this what I get!







<<< my favorite smilie!
[/quote]

One finger for each hole?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> You didnt see that coming?


No, I really didn't. I've had plenty of rat eating monitors and the only gross thing that happened were the sound of snapping bones. That, I can take. Rat guts shooting across my table, I'm not conditioned to. Plus, monitors and tegus like to wipe their face after eating. My little dude had so much blood on his face I had to wipe it off for him!








I felt the need to chug a beer first! Yeah...I'm more of a mary than I thought.








[/quote]

Could've just used one of your tampons.:rasp:
[/quote]
I confide in you guys my delicate side, and this what I get!







<<< my favorite smilie!
[/quote]

One finger for each hole?
View attachment 171193

[/quote]


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some gays are tough men y'know...not all of them are like the stereotype , just sayin'.........









Yeah , that DOES sound nasty :/


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

what a fuuny thread...man you guys layed it down hard!!!!


----------

